# Wochenendrätsel



## Limnos (26. Aug. 2011)

Ich hoffe, ich habe es jetzt mal etwas leichter gemacht, damit mehr daran teilnehmen können.
Bei Nr. 2 soll der Fruchtstand, nicht die Unterlage (__ Eibe) erraten werden.


----------



## pema (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Hi Wolfgang,

ne, diesmal ist es besonders schwierig...so ganz ohne Bilder

petra


----------



## Christine (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*



Petra, hast Du keine Kristallkugel?


----------



## pema (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Ach
ich habe gedacht, jetzt will er uns das ganze Wochenende bekloppt machen

petra


----------



## Christine (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Hallo Petra,

so - das Rätsel um die verschwundenen Bilder ist gelöst. Werner hatte aus Versehen den Fred zweimal erstellt - einmal ohne Bilder. Ich habe die jetzt zusammengefügt - jetzt ist alles wieder gut und Du kannst losraten!


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Hallo Wolfgang,
als erster kann man nicht vom Vorgänger abschreiben (oder -lesen), das nutze ich mal aus .
1) __ Zierquitte/Zierapfel (Malus),
2) sieht interessant aus... :?,
3) Funkie,
4) ein Eibenzweig (Taxus) - hatten wir nicht den bei 2) aufgelöst :?
5) Cotoneaster/__ Mispel - auch bei mir an ielen Stellen als "Verlegenheitsfüller", ich mag den Geruch beim Zurückschneiden... 
6) das sieht aus wie "Hopfen"
7) habe ich auch im Garten - ist kein Ilex, und keine __ Mahonie, hbe aber keine bessere Zuordnung... 
8) eine Wicke, kann mitunter lästig werden, wenn man sie über Jahre wachsen lässt.
9) (Wiesen-) Dost, eine schöne Pflanze im Staudenbeet, sieht bei mir dieses Jahr ein wenig "gerupft" aus (wenig Blätter und dünne Stängel, aber Blüten)
10) Chrysanthemen,
11) Lonicera-Früchte (Geissblatt)


----------



## Christine (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Hi,
ich möcht Rolf mal ergänzen

1. __ Zierquitte
2. Thuja
3. ist für mich eine Fuchsie
7. tendiere zur __ Mahonie
9. bei uns heißt der Dost __ Oregano und läuft unter Unkraut....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Hi,

1. Chaenomeles Hybride (__ Zierquitte)

2. Kapseln von einer Scrophulariaceae (wären sie fast doppelt so groß würde ich Paulownia tomentosa (__ Blauglockenbaum) sagen

3 Fuchsia magellanica (wenns denn ne Gartenstaude ist, und nicht eine der ca. 1000 Sorten __ Kübelpflanzen)

4. Abies koreana (Koreatanne)

5. Cotenoaster

6. Humulus lupulus (Hopfen)

7. Mahonia aquifolium (__ Mahonie stechpalmenblättrige)

8. Lathyrus latifolia (Staudenwicke)

9. Oreganum vulgare (__ Oregano, Dost, Majoran)

10. "Chrysanthemum" (zumindest werden die Dinger immer noch unter diesen Namen vertrieben, obwohl der Gattungsname schon seit vielen Jahren nur noch für einige wenige echte einjährige gilt (z.B. die Wucherblumen Chrysanthemum segetum und C. carinatum)

11. Hypericum (eine der sehr vielen "buntfrüchtigen" Arten) __ Johanniskraut

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Hallo,
8) ich plädiere für Duftwicke( leider keine Ahnung des botanischen Namens)
9) __ Oregano - bei mir kein Untraut, sondern gehätscheltes Küchenkraut
11) __ Geißblatt

petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Hi Petra,

__ Geißblatt hat von grün (unreif) nach rot (reif) umfärbende Beeren und die Laubblätter sind kreuz-gegenständig, die Beeren hängen da auch nach unten  Hintern den Beeren sind da auch keine verbleibenden Kelchblätter vorhanden da sie an einem langen Stiel sitzen)

__ Wald-Geißblatt siehe hier; und bei Lonicera xylosteum sitzen die Beeren wie die Blütchen in den Blattachseln

MfG Frank


----------



## Kuni99 (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Hallo,

ich denke Frank liegt da überall richtig. Ich würde bei 2. definitiv Fruchtstand vom __ Blauglockenbaum (_Paulownia tomentosa_) sagen, bei 5. Fächer-Zwergmispel (_Cotoneaster horizontalis_) und bei 11. Blut-__ Johanniskraut (_Hypericum androsaemum_). Bei _Lonicera_ gibt es zwar auch bläufrüchtige Arten, der Fruchtknoten ist hier aber unterständig, weshalb die Reste des Kelchs an der Spitze der Beeren zu sehen sind. _Hypericum_ hat einen oberständigen Fruchtknoten, deshalb steht der Kelch unterhalb der Beeren.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## pema (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> __ Geißblatt hat von grün (unreif) nach rot (reif) umfärbende Beeren
> MfG Frank



Hallo Frank,
Gestern war ich umnachtet. War so auf meinen neuen Computer konzentriert ... und vor allen Dingen auf des neue Betriebsprogramm...das ich mir sogar nicht mehr bewußt war, dass unser eigenes Geißblatt rote Beeren bildet
Aber die Blätter sehen so aus

petra


----------



## Limnos (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Hi

Hier nun die Auflösung

1) Scheinquitte - Chaenomles lagenaria
2) __ Blauglockenbaum - Paulownia tomentosa
3) Freiland-Fuchsie- Fuchsia magellanica 
4) Weißtanne - Abies alba
5) Scheinmispel - Cotoneaster dammeri
5) Hopfen - Humulus lupulus
6) __ Mahonie - Mahonia aquifolium
7) __ Breitblättrige Platterbse - Lathyrus latifolius
8) Dost, __ Oregano - Origanum vulgare
9) Chrysantheme - Chrysanthemum indicum Hybride
10) Johanniskrautstrauch - Hypericum calycinum


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Hi Werner,

bei Chaenomeles lagenaria mußte ich gerade mal nachschlagen, den ich kenne nur die 3 Chaenomeles-Arten C. japonica, C. speciosa und C. cathayensis  (gibt auch 3 Scheinquitten)
C. lagenaria ist nur ein Synonym von C. speciosa (was man im Handel erwerben kann sind eigentlich eh alles Hybride Sorten)

Bist Du eigentlich sicher das das ein Paulowina tomentosa ist von dem die Kapseln stammen?. Ich kenne von dem nur Kapseln die mit 5cm Länge deutlich größer als so ein Eibenblatt breit ist sind. Es gibt ja noch weitere Paulownia-Arten wie z.B  P. catalpafolia, P. elongata, P fortunei (sind insgesamt 6 Arten) Könnte wegen der doch recht kleinen Kapselfrüchte auch einer der anderen Arten sein


----------



## Limnos (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Hallo Frank.

Zunächst einmal heiße ich Wolfgang, Christine hatte mich umgetauft. Ich bin kein Experte für züchterisch ausgelesene oder hybridisierte Pflanzen. Auch wusste ich nicht, dass es verschiedene Sorten von Scheinmispel gibt. Den Namen habe ich aus der Rothmaler: Exkursionsflora. Und da gibt´s nur die eine. Ebenso war mir unbekannt, dass es mehrere Arten von Paulownia gibt. Gekauft habe ich den Baum als Paulownia tomentosa. Aber ich bestehe weder auf der einen noch der anderen Bezeichnung, ich bin im Gegenteil froh, wenn ich noch etwas dazu lernen kann.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Limnos (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Hi

Muss natürlich Scheinquitte heißen? Habe den Fehler erst bemerkt, als edit nicht mehr möglich war.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Hi Wolfgang,

sorry, war vorher noch anderswo mit nem Werner am chatten

MfG Frank


----------



## Y*e (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Wir haben das Dingens von Nr. 1 bei uns zwei mal in Strauchform im Garten stehen. Rosa wundervolle Blüten, Teils doofe Stacheln und die Frucht schaut aus wie auf dem Bild, aber Vermieter erzählte es wäre ein Zierapfel. sind Zierapfel und Scheinquitte verwandt?

Sehr schöne Bilder Wolfgang!


----------



## Kuni99 (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Hallo,

ja, Apfel und Scheinquitte sind verwandt. Sie gehören beide zum Subtribus Pyrinae (Kernobst) der Rosengewächse, wie auch Birnen, Quitten, __ Weißdorn, Mehlbeeren, Felsenbirnen usw. Gemeinsames Merkmal ist die Apfelfrucht, bei der das Kerngehäuse die eigentliche Frucht darstellt, während das was wir bei Apfel oder Birne essen, darum herum gewachsenes Achsengewebe ist.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Y*e (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Wochenendrätsel*

Dankeschön!


----------

